# 156 Skate Banana... set back stance or not..?



## dannybyrne29 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi guys,
I gave in and bought a new 2010 156 skate banana but i'm probably gonna do more free riding than park so shall i set back my stance a bit....? will it still ride well or will it affect the rockers flex. 
i'm 6ft 180 pounds with a stance width of 21"..... how far back shall i bring y bindings for the best ride.
thanks in advance.
danny


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

IMO, a centered stance is fine
what kind of conditions r u ridin


----------



## dannybyrne29 (Jan 3, 2010)

Dunno yet... we're off to Chamonix in 10 days and it seems to be dumping down everyday at the moment so there could be plenty of pow...!


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

centered for sure, this thing has a rocker, your going to float pow easy


----------



## dannybyrne29 (Jan 3, 2010)

What about stance width..?... 
i'm 6ft and have currently got it at 21" centre to centre with a setback of 3/4"... is this okay or should i take out the set back and give it another 3/4" between my legs...!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

why did you buy a skate banana for freeriding


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dannybyrne29 said:


> What about stance width..?...
> i'm 6ft and have currently got it at 21" centre to centre with a setback of 3/4"... is this okay or should i take out the set back and give it another 3/4" between my legs...!


I would center the bindings and go with a wider stance. Move both bindings one set of holes wider from reference. Should put you at around 22" or 23".

Rockered boards don't normally need a setback for pow since the reverse camber design inherently provide much better float than a regular cambered board. The only time you would need to set back a rockered board is if you go way short which at 180lbs on a 156 rocker is not.

By the way, you should at least be riding shoulder width apart. I ride slightly wider than shoulder length for more stability. If you have been riding 21" this whole time, you will have to relearn board control for a few runs so it will seem uncomfortable at first. Stick with it though because once you get used to the wide stance, the added stability absolutely rocks.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Centre your stance and if you start nosediving in powder then think about moving it back, its a rockered board tho so you shouldnt need to.


----------



## dannybyrne29 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys...!


----------



## dannybyrne29 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys,
Off to Chamonix again in Feb on the Banana.... loved it last season and would recommend it to anyone... freeride or freestyle.... no chatter at all at the speed on sound and sticks every landing.
can't wait...

Ride safe..!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

holy attack of the living thread batman...


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> why did you buy a skate banana for freeriding


are u serious?
these things kill powder and pillows.. 
are you serious?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fine for free riding, make you feel secure to try new tricks.


----------



## konaman (Jan 2, 2010)

oneshot said:


> are u serious?
> these things kill powder and pillows..
> are you serious?


I am sure he is serious, as its a pretty legitimate question. Though it really just depends on your idea of "freeride", if you simply mean all mountain freestyle in pow conditions and such, pretty much any rockered twin board is going to be playful and plausible. If you are talking about bombing big high speed lines and bowls then a park stick is going to be a waste of your money, compared with something better suited to the style.


----------

